# FML.



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I dont have any FML's right now so I got some off the site... have a guud laugh 


Today, I was babysitting. The kids were thirsty, so I poured them both a cup of the green juice I'd found in a jug in their fridge. They downed it in a flash. It wasn't until later on after I'd poured myself a cup and taken a sip, I realized I had given them margarita mix. The kids are 4 and 2. FML


Today, I was fired from my volunteer job. Why? Because they said I was working so hard and doing such a good job that I was making the real staff look bad. FML


Today, I sent out my monthly curriculum list to the parents of the kids in my math class so they can see what their children will be learning. I usually end my e-mails with the phrase 'math is power'. Now, 154 parents got an e-mail saying 'meth is power'. FML


Today, I found out that my girlfriend of two years broke up with me because she wants to become a lesbian. I also learned that she's coming to my house for dinner tonight. My sister is her date. FML


Today, my little brother learned that breaking a glow stick and emptying it into someone's eyes does not help them see in the dark. It's a good lesson, I just wish he hadn't used my eyes to learn it. The doctor says the burning feeling should go away in 3 or 4 days. FML


Today, I was at my girlfriend's house for dinner. Her mom gave me some seasoned cauliflower, which I didn't like. Not wanting to dissapoint my girlfriend's mom, I slipped the cauliflower of my plate and gave it to their dog. It turns out cauliflower gives their dog explosive diarrhea. FML


Today, I found out why my girlfriend of 8 months has never agreed to stay the night before. Now I have a 4-month old mattress that needs replacing, and a 23-year-old bedwetter for a girlfriend. FML


Today, I was walking around town with the girl I have loved for four years and have been 100% faithfull to. A random girl thought it would be funny to approach me and pretend she was the girl I was seeing, and that I was cheating on her. My girlfriend believed her and broke up with me. FML


Today, my boss told me he is a superhero. He has written countless comics about his crusades and adventures. I make fifty dollars an hour less than him. FML


And a last one :


Today, was my wedding. After eating, I had an urge to fart. I let one rip just before my husband and I were called to do the garter dance. He seductively tried to use his teeth to remove the garter and came out from under my dress dry heaving. I dutch ovened my husband in front of everyone. FML


Write some of yours .. if you guys have any


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Bhahaahaha. 
Today, I woke up finding myself violently humping my pillow. My mom recorded it. FML


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

OMG BHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA I lol'd 

Today, I noticed a string was following behind our family cat. After close inspection I realized it was a plastic kite string he partially digested. I had to pull the other three feet of plastic kite tail from his rectum. He purred the entire time. FML


----------



## MygL (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Bhahaahaha.
> Today, I woke up finding myself violently humping my pillow. My mom recorded it. FML


waitwut


----------



## Ricano (Jul 6, 2009)

lmfao
i love fml


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT MINE...  :r


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Ok this is one that actually happend to me :S


Okay well I dont know when it was but I was at my friends house and we had a guy over , and we were watching tv and... I was gettting kind of sleepy and started to fake goto sleep and just for a joke I was moveing around and talking in my sleep ( takeing pillows and well makeing it seem like it was a person ) , saying the name constantly  [ not going to say the name if you really want to know Pm me  ] Anyways , my friend thought I was actually sleeping xD , and the guy was wispering in my ear *censored.3.0* me ..... FML [ might not make scence .. everything from me dosen't ]


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

The girl I have loved and put up with for a year (who has been my ex for months), told me she wouldn't go out with me because she wasn't ready for a relationship, today she told me she's started dating some one i've never even heard of before today, FML.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> The girl I have loved and put up with for a year (who has been my ex for months), told me she wouldn't go out with me because she wasn't ready for a relationship, today she told me she's started dating some one i've never even heard of before today, FML.


off site or real??


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 6, 2009)

Just now I realized I have nothing sweet to eat, FML. =@


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awhhe ... <3 ill be your girl


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


srsly?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yus  :wub:


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

BHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA   OM*G WOW

Today, I was working at the library. Some punks thought it would be funny to *censored.2.0* in a book, close it and return it in the drop box. The fact that it was sitting outside in the ninety degree heat for a couple hours did not help the stench; it was everywhere and I had to clean the mess. FML


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll think about it.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 noesss u dont think just sayy it


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Wow...


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl , now you stay otta this >:V


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

xD i gotta switch to mai laptop .. ill stay on here intill i make a compleat switch


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, that just came out of nowhere though.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Dustin still hasn't replied back to me yet....FML 

:\


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Another... :\ 

Im forced to wear my tiny tiniest tank top .. too tight and well i dont mind the small pj shorts...
I get really hot at night FML...


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

this happend to me today 

Today I was at my cabin and I was swimming , and I was swimming underwater quite fast and our swimming hole has like a dirt trench ( thats where I was swimming ) and the two sides are obviously dirt ... and I was underwater swimming and I swim right into a "wall" of the dirt trench and get a nice mouthful of dirty rocks , and a couple of scratches , and dirt in my eyes... WONDERFUL ... FML.


And before that earlier in the day I was swimming stood up out of the water and my cousin was like looking at me and I dived in to find my top slipped down  FML ... mega u wish u were there i bet  <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> this happend to me today
> 
> Today I was at my cabin and I was swimming , and I was swimming underwater quite fast and our swimming hole has like a dirt trench ( thats where I was swimming ) and the two sides are obviously dirt ... and I was underwater swimming and I swim right into a "wall" of the dirt trench and get a nice mouthful of dirty rocks , and a couple of scratches , and dirt in my eyes... WONDERFUL ... FML.
> 
> ...


Maybe.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

*Headdesks*
Ok, I'm all up for laughing at FML's... but we don't need this damn dating services as it seems
If you want to talk, *censored.3.0*ing PM each other!
Also, I don't care if you are switching to your laptop, just do it... we don't need to know if you're going to be gone for all of 2 minutes.

*Headdesks headdesks headdesks!*


----------



## PINGAS (Jul 6, 2009)

FML IS THE *censored.2.0*


----------



## Miranda (Jul 6, 2009)

Stop double posting, just edit your post.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 6, 2009)

2 funy


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You two are incredibly stupid and need to grow up. I'm sorry but go die. =.=


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy *censored.3.0*. Am I seeing a relationship forming over the Bell Tree?

Pft...

Pft...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA YOU *censored.3.0*ING LOSERS! HAHAHAHAHA OH MY GOD. WHAT A TRIP.

HEY ANDY, WILL YOU BE MY MAAAN??!! Hahaha, WOW.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth.. o:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0*. Am I seeing a relationship forming over the Bell Tree?
> 
> Pft...
> 
> ...


 <_< 
I'm having a bad day.
GTFO.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, yeah, I can *censored.3.0*ing tell.

You've managed to reach a low that is lower than the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me play he worlds smallest violin for you. Or maybe you should just go kill yourself, that will sort everything out. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, i've been dating online for years now, I live alone in the coutnryside and i'm homeschooled, it's really the only option I have.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.3.0*. Am I seeing a relationship forming over the Bell Tree?
> 
> Pft...
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH!
<3 Fabio

Then you gtfo Mega, you're the one having a bad day.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


t(._.t)
No, *censored.3.0* you.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

I have to think about it, Andy.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you too Andy.
*censored.3.0* Tyrai.
*censored.3.0* Fabio.
*censored.3.0* Life.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I have to think about it, Andy.


Ohhh, Fabio...
Please... I love you


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *Headdesks*
> Ok, I'm all up for laughing at FML's... but we don't need this damn dating services as it seems
> If you want to talk, *censored.3.0*ing PM each other!
> Also, I don't care if you are switching to your laptop, just do it... we don't need to know if you're going to be gone for all of 2 minutes.
> ...


exactly what i was thinking..


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want me to help you pick up your toys?
*censored.3.0*ing tantrum.
Omg, you little *censored.2.0*.

Hahaha, it's too funny.
Seriously.
Me, Fabio and Tyrai are laughing our asses off


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

This is perfect, I'm so glad this happened.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, laugh at your own ignorance if it makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does this make us ignorant?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

uh oh... it's the mod squad! everyone! DROP THE DRUGS AND RUN FOR IT!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? REALLY? My point proven.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> uh oh... it's the mod squad! everyone! DROP THE DRUGS AND RUN FOR IT!


I'd stay clear Bacon... just watch =D

And yeah, how are we ignorant?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, laughing at your useless life is ignorance. Haha, damn, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

I actually can't stop laughing... *censored.3.0* this xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I might start laughing myself. Thanks for making me feel better.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

These kind of Topics need to start at Anarchy Yes Please, it will get locked here.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, buddy, that's what I'm here for. *Whew* What a great day, thanks again.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad I could help.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sir yus sir


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/wedX64L_j9E'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/wedX64L_j9E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Poor baby... here, take a listen to this


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/wedX64L_j9E'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/wedX64L_j9E' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


I said I feel better now Andy. No need to send me emo music.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

There's a differenc between emo, and Tear Jerker.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Ewww celine dilion


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

I think a little pee came out when I was laughing my ass off.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

oh god fabio ^


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Ewww celine dilion


dilion?
HAHAHAHA


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

This topic made me lol, *^5s Andy, Tyrai and Fabio*

Yeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

*censored.3.0* yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> This topic made me lol, *^5s Andy, Tyrai and Fabio*
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
> 
> *censored.3.0* yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


UH Oh... Brandy's high!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i cant spell that *censored.4.0*'s name


----------



## Pear (Jul 6, 2009)

What's FML stand for?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

*censored.3.0* my life


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Andy, Fabio, Tyrai are epic : D


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> What's FML stand for?


hahahaah 
 
*censored.3.0* my life


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> This topic made me lol, *^5s Andy, Tyrai and Fabio*
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh
> 
> *censored.3.0* yeahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Andy, Fabio, Tyrai are epic : D


We try.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

PAHAHAHA

DUSTIN AND PEKA?!

XDDD


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.
Mega... you've got a keeper here. xD


----------



## Pear (Jul 6, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, internet lingo isn't my specialty.


----------



## kalinn (Jul 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha 
id say so 
xD


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> PAHAHAHA
> 
> DUSTIN AND PEKA?!
> 
> XDDD


XDD


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread has made my day.

Epic: 






			
				Peekab00m said:
			
		

> noesss u dont think just sayy it


----------



## Pear (Jul 6, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me if necessary.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hep u nao:

Heping Time!


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabio, your such a prick, you should just leave people's lives alone, i really dont see how you get so happy by ruining them.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

KSO, why exactly does everyone care who I date?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Fabio, your such a prick, you should just leave people's lives alone, i really dont see how you get so happy by ruining them.


The Spark


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Fabio, your such a prick, you should just leave people's lives alone, i really dont see how you get so happy by ruining them.


And you're an *censored.1.3* for carrying on. :]


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Fabio, your such a prick, you should just leave people's lives alone, i really dont see how you get so happy by ruining them.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.

I will admit, this thread made me feel like a champion, I feel great reading this.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Fabio, your such a prick, you should just leave people's lives alone, i really dont see how you get so happy by ruining them.


Just ignore them. Karma will bite them in the ass one day hard.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if it's in the leg tho?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Fabio, your such a prick, you should just leave people's lives alone, i really dont see how you get so happy by ruining them.


Why don't you...
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/6PaHcZUHI00'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/6PaHcZUHI00' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object> 
?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sucks that karma doesn't exist.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt mean to, i read all this to the bottom and posted didnt decide to refresh to see who all posted after i finished reading


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or so you think.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish it would, but apparently it wont since it still hasnt gotten fabio for ruining one of my threads


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm fine with Karma, I pushed someone in front of a car before and nothing bad happened as a result. -.-


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boo hoo.
A thread got ruined? OH NOES!!
YOUR WORLD HAS ENDED FOR YOU!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been making people feel bad for years, and guess what? Nothing bad has happened at all to me. In fact, my life just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorance is bliss I suppose.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cept fer when you flubbed it with that one girl


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> I'm fine with Karma, I pushed someone in front of a car before and nothing bad happened as a result. -.-


You pushed someone in front of a car? Have you no decency?


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your porn addiction thread was a hoot, too.

And by the way, I flub it with girls a lot. But you know what? You'll never hit anything unless you step up to the plate. Sometimes you strike out, sometimes you hit a home run.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, it was funny. I'm still friends with the guy.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got more than you, and a whole load of other's here


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah seriously, you must have mental problems or something


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pushing someone in front of a car is in no way decent, whether it was a joke or whatever.
And how exactly do I not have decency? How often do I try to make someone feel bad or something for personal gain or for laughs? That's what a moron would do.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suits me fine then, I like being a moron. It's a laugh.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

So Fabio... have you thought about it yet?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im with you on that  :smilecheerful:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fo sho.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, if the world didn't have people like you it would be a much better place.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> So Fabio... have you thought about it yet?


Yes, and the answer is no.

HEARTBREAKER.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kissass


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can say exactly the same about you. Hence why I told you too go die, with all your "depression" >_>


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU *censored.3.0*ING MONSTER!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The world will never be a better place. Lols, it's called 'HUMANS'


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet you would feel like *censored.2.0* if you killed your friend that day , Hu? would you live with that on your conchince < that word i cannot spell


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0* is it to you?
You have to live with being a *censored.3.0*ing stupid *censored.4.0* your whole life.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

And yet again, I win another argument.

I can't wait to find someone who isn't weak and will stand up for themselves.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facebrick*


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he got killed by a car going at 10mph that would be a rather pathetic death to be honest. >_>


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Andy xP


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mabey he wouldnt have so much depression if it wastn fro people like you


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What depression? I just said I was having a bad day, how would the world be a better place without me? I believe in human kindness, generosity towards others, and peace on earth, if you think the world would be a better place with chaos, stupid arguements, and full of jerks then you have some problems.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> And yet again, I win another argument.
> 
> I can't wait to find someone who isn't weak and will stand up for themselves.


You wouldn't argue with me about politics. I'm still waiting for you on that.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> And yet again, I win another argument.
> 
> I can't wait to find someone who isn't weak and will stand up for themselves.


im not , if i think something and im pissed off with that person i aint *censored.3.0*ing scared to tell them off


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There will never be peace on Earth, lulz. Like I said, as long as there are still humans on Earth, peace will never exist. But hey, believe what you want.

And peka, you are a *censored.1.2*.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy, how old are you? Thirteen? You know NOTHING about politics, and I can promise that.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chaos, idiocy and arguments actually make this world interesting. If it was all peaceful it would be incredibly boring.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Tyrai does have SOME problems, and that may be one of them.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right... >.>
Like you'll win against Fabio.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy, how old are you? Thirteen? You know NOTHING about politics, and I can promise that.


14, and I have nothing to do with my day so that's all I do. PLus, I was above my teacher's head talking about it.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabio, you better watch out dude...
She's out to get you


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Humans are not the problem, if humans treated others with kindness, respected the enviroment, and weren't completely douches to animals then the world would be a much better place.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought all you did was look at porn?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coughnotgonnahappenanytimesooncough


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jojo's got the right idea.


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy, how old are you? Thirteen? You know NOTHING about politics, and I can promise that.


Just because someone is 13 doenst mean that, they could have been stufying politics for a while dude, dont judge just by age


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um.. no. That was what, five months ago?
Dude get with the timessss!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

I only reserve this for the best...
HERE:
I have a present for you Mega. =D





Now use it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

evilpancakes said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not 13! I'm 14 almost 15! DAMMIT!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....you just contradicted yourself. First you stated that humans are not the problem and then you supported that statement with ways that humans are the problem? 

Humans are obviously the problem. 

*facedesk*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I only reserve this for the best...
> HERE:
> I have a present for you Mega. =D
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut the *censored.3.0* up ,  and while your at it go die


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*You're

^__^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> evilpancakes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasnt saying you were 13, i was just saying if someone was


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*grabs some popcorn*


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I haz some?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_QyYaPWasos'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_QyYaPWasos' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
ENJOY *censored.3.0*ERS!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_QyYaPWasos'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_QyYaPWasos' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


On the contrary, Tyrai and Fabio did.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_QyYaPWasos'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_QyYaPWasos' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


Why don't you take your flame war *censored.2.0* , stick it up your ass and get the *censored.3.0* out of here and dont comeback


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 6, 2009)

cmon guys!! spark sometihng more intense. 
this is lame.
from what ive heard, back in the day TBT had some crazy wars.

ehh..whatever.
what do i know?


<small><small>alot,lol,jkjkjk.
but srsly.</small></small>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Jojo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It needs more...


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggo my eggo!


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch your language : D
*Eats popcorn*


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D=
You forgot me.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna jump on the ****** bandwagon briefly and just say this;

*NO U!!!!!!!11111one!!1one!!!!!!!!11* :OOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay.  
here you go *hands back eggo*
me sorry.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also don't believe in being a whiny *censored.4.0* who constantly wants a pity party.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you didn't start it, you just joined in.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, take your own head out of Mega's ass.
Then come talk to me about this, k?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pity party? I never told any of you to feel sorry for me. If i'm sad I usually hide it and drown in my own depression until I feel better.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
Pwn't

^5


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf?
I was the first one to call this *censored.2.0* earlier today.

Yeah, they picked it back up now...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go slit your wrists, please. You're trying to guilt trip me right there.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut your *censored.3.0*ing mouth get the *censored.3.0* out of here leave me, mega,and whoever knows better to start this flame war *censored.2.0* and dont EVER *censored.3.0*ing come back


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yesh.
yesh indeed.
or indeedy.
i dun know.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Eats popcorn*
Haha.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch your language young lady. >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh no, i'm not stupid enough for self mutilation for stupid reasons.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roflcopter.

its the internet.an internet forum.calm down.
try not to flip your *censored.2.0* ,here.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz, this kind comeback reminds me of what Lizz-Thomas would've said :S


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shut up , i ain't *censored.3.0*ing "young"


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kind of new to this whole arguing thing, aren't you? So cute.


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is gonna listen to you.
*Need moar flame* <


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

*eats spammy popcorn that is on fire*


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ewww get the *censored.3.0* away from me , *censored.7.4*


----------



## evilpancakes (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude. she would if you wouldnt come in and start messing with people


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, you'll get the hang of it in time.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

GUYS!! We better stop, and be good. Like, listen to it
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FTLwiccIOxI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FTLwiccIOxI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
LIKE SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then go hang yourself, that doesn't require self-mutilation.



> Oh shut up , i ain't *censored.3.0*ing "young"



Younger then me.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *eats spammy popcorn that is on fire*


Yum.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....

honestly?
was that really necessary?

its not like he said'' hey little girl,come over here so i can unbutton your pants and talk dirty to you.'' 
its a way of speaking english.
not a creepy pedophile line.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O rly how old are you....


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

:eh:


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not stupid enough to kill myself either? Why would I? What are we even arguing about I forgot.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's 45.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me&you internet ...


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whippersnappers!


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NASTY! :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot how much you fail


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!
If you seriously believe that... HAHAHA


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't act so immature and gtfo pl0x


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i know how old the little puke *censored.3.0* is


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

This is pointless, TBH at first I was trying to help you guys, you are obviously only arguing now only for your little pride, fine you win Fabio, Andy, and Tyrai. Now go bathe in your dumb pride.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lololololol. Puke rhymes with my name. I'm actually 18 though. >_>


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"little"? He's like 18.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why ask?


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Pekka gtfo.. no one is listening to you..
*Eats popcorn*


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This is pointless, TBH at first I was trying to help you guys, you are obviously only arguing now only for your little pride, fine you win Fabio, Andy, and Tyrai. Now go bathe in your dumb pride.


Thank you for laying down in your puddle of filth and dying.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then why the *censored.3.0* is he on a forum... he should be working


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? I'm still alive, nor am I laying in a puddle of filth.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must add this:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/WlAHZURxRjY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/WlAHZURxRjY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

>.^


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yey. *Eats popcorn*
Fabio, Andy, tyrai are epic!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0*. That was pathetic.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In theory, you did die. You gave up.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if he is done for the day? or has the day off?
and working isnt everything about being 18


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's not hes just done will all the *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0* your posting and dosent want to deal with an ungrateful,and selfish *censored.3.0*.


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are many people here who are 16 and older >.>


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, considering its 11:41pm even if I did have a job, I wouldn't be there.

Plus, its incredibly difficult to find a job currently in my town so, yeah. I win this little argument.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What more can you expect from her?
And him really


----------



## Nightray (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stf.u


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 6, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not grateful, I'm very happy that my life is awesome.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RITE CUZ THE INTERNET IS SRS BIZNESS AMIRITE?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 6, 2009)

POPCORN! INB4NIGEL!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 6, 2009)

Hahaha, this is just too funny.


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 6, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good, go live and hopefully die of some slow disease


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> POPCORN! INB4NIGEL!


ME2!


----------



## Thunder (Jul 6, 2009)

Members: Master Crash, coffeebean!, pear40, ipodawesum, AndyB, Bacon Boy, Crashman, Jojo, Fabioisonfire, Tyrai, ricano4life, Megamannt125, Piranha325, kalinn, Tom, Nigel91, Hub12, thegamerocker, XArceus, evilpancakes
Members Posting: Peekab00m

Holy-

And, baibai thread :c


----------

